# Networking Issue on MacBook



## medican1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't know if this belongs in the Networking & Security or in the Mac OS forum, so I apologize if the mods need to move this.

I have a mid-2013 MacBook Pro (non Retina) with an upgraded PNY-branded SSD drive. 

I'm a college student in a CompSci program so I am frequently bringing in my Mac into school to do work. My school (probably like many) requires you to register your device with them, download Sophos A/V (which only needs to be active when you do the software check), and to have officially licensed OS software (no betas).

Before this semester, I have had zero problems with networking at my school. However, this semester, whenever I launch my computer from a shutdown or restart and immediately launch Safari, I get an error that says "You are not connected to the Internet". After about 20 seconds, it finally connects and I can get on flawlessly for the rest of the day. It happens maybe 50% to 75% of the time when I initially launch my computer from a startup, and it only impacts my networking capabilities at launch.

When I run a networks diagnostic test to check - it fails at the ISP level. 

Interestingly, I brought in my mom's MacBook and connected it to the network at my school and had no problems whatsoever, so I'm clueless as to what this could be.

I've tried repairing disk permissions (as I was told that was going to fix it) and it had no luck. I'm at my wit's end and I don't know what else to do to possibly fix it.

Any help would be massively appreciated!


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 26, 2015)

Most likely a failing wifi/bt adapter. This problem is very common in modern laptops - I have about 15 dead cards from various laptops from high-end ASUS and Apple to entry-level Lenovo, Dell and HP. Even my $800 laptop was not an exception: stock WiFi adapter died within 9 months of heavy usage and was replaced with Intel Centrino 6200AGN. Started the same way: failed connection 4 out of 5 attempts, then fine until next reboot. A month later - occasional BSODs and eventual death.

Also before you order a new Airport card, you can check the following (if applies). 
I've noticed that you are a CS student, so just in case:
if you have an Apache service running at startup, try to disable or uninstall it. I had similar issue on one of my desktops - even with default settings and no custom host records apache for some reason interfered with domain resolution. This caused all kinds of problems with lookup. The network connection was active, but I was unable to reach anything outside my internal network. Do that, and if it does not help - order a replacement card.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 26, 2015)

Are you on Yosemite?


----------



## craigo (Sep 26, 2015)

Shut down the computer.
Press the power button.
Before the grey screen appears, press the *Command*, *Option*, *P*, and *R* keys at the same time.
Hold the keys until your computer restarts and you hear the startup sound a second time.
Release the keys.


----------

